# Good Farrier in Exeter?



## Spreebok (12 February 2015)

Hi all, new horse coming home on Saturday, going to be up at Glebe Farm Livery for a while, and need to get some front shoes on her pronto!

Any recommendations for farriers in the Exeter/Whitstone area?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 February 2015)

Mmm this is a little out of my way, I'm in East Devon.

Anyone???


----------



## Spreebok (12 February 2015)

Just need someone for a trim on all four and a set of fronts so she can start building up some hoof. She's been barefoot for a while as far as I can find out!


----------



## forelegs (12 February 2015)

PMd you


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (12 February 2015)

PM'ing you too!


----------



## redrufus (12 February 2015)

Ben chamberlain is the very best around here!


----------



## Spreebok (12 February 2015)

Thanks for replies/pms all


----------

